# It's my 1 year anniversary



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Too those of you who may remember it was 1 year ago yesterday that I took a temporary leave of this particular plane of conciousness. The doctors apparently said that the first year was the one to worry about (or something like that) Anyway 1 year has passed and I am great (knock on my head, wood get it? never mind)
Anyway I hope to be here a lot longer and many thanks as I've said before to all who have befriended me before and since and of course my best buds Brad, Mich. Mezz, Nicko and everyone else who brought me back into the fold when I drifted away for a time. Nicko we drink out our cups everyday! Hopefully I'll earn them one day soon.

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year
Kala Christougenna Ki'eftihismenos O Kenourios Chronos 
Maligayang Pasko at Manigong Bagong Taon 
Mo'adim Lesimkha. Shanah Tova 
Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année! 
Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo 
Seng Dan Fai Lok, Sang Nian Fai Lok 
Froehliche Weihnachten und ein glückliches Neues Jahr
Nollaig chridheil agus Bliadhna mhath ur! 
Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo 
That should cover most of you


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Take care Chrose, and happy holidays to you too!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My dear Chrose I can't believe it's been a year already.

God bless you and I look forward to kicking back with you and enjoying a couple cold ones:beer: 


Brad


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

So do I, and I hope it's soon!! Congratulations on getting over the hump. And should you ever drift away from here again, I will be among those who drag you back!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hooray for you, Chrose! That is definitely a milestone to be celebrated. I'll join Momo, CC and Nicko in making it very, very hard for you do wander off! Thanks for the wonderful greetings, but most of all, thanks for being a huge part of what makes this community great. Here's to a year of joy and celebration! :bounce:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I am so happy that you made it through. What do you mean that one day you'll 'earn it back?' You ARE a chef, and you ARE helping to educate people like me. And I very much appreciate it!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hope you will have a great holiday season Chrose!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

*Ah, it's good to be alive!!!*

Congratulations on making it through your first year! Here's to many more years to come.

And now, how about helping me learn to link those cool gifs like you?

Nancy


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dearest Chrose.

I am so glad that everything goes well for you. 

I wish you to be back soon to the ice-hockey fields that you love very much.

When this happen I will come and watch you play for sure, however hard you will try to persuade me for the contrary 

I'd better go find a song now to celebrate the occassion!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Well then, Athenaeus, you will have to come to Montreal next March. Chrose will be here! :bounce:


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Dear Chrose

It must be the hockey...

I just came back from the other world... A heart attack ...
I hope I will have the opportunity to celebrate my anniversary next year.

I wish you the best my man 

Panos


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Zorba is my best and oldest Internet friend. I love him and his family very much!
I wish he was taking better care of himself. No stress and no smoking... He is an excellent cook also. he doesn't cook twice the same thing though and he drives everyone crazy with his non existing recipes :lol:

I just wish you the best Pano! 



Since when you play ice-hockey ?  
Is ice-hockey bad for the Health? Chrose?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Best wishes, Pano, for a fast and long-lasting recovery. We expect to be wishing you a Happy Anniversary a year from now!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Another cardiac bro. Hang in there bud. Just take care of yourself. You don't have to go overboard just be smart.
I'm playing in my first hockey game in I don't know how long this Saturday. It's a mix of great players, good players and me! I hope I get a good pic and I'll post it if I do.
And yes Athenaeus there's nothing better for you than hockey! (well sort of anyway) it's good for the soul!:bounce:


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Thank you everybody!!

Chrose I am so glad I read about your going back to play, you can understand why!:bounce: :bounce: 

Thank you Momoreg.

Last but not least I thank my little , adorable buddy who called to Switzerland from Greece EVERY DAY to find out how I was going.

Just a friendly tip guys : If you have Internet friends, ask for a photo.
You wouldn't want to experience what I did with Athenaeus waiting for me at the airport...


----------

